# Guys, you are all gifted



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

What I've noticed on this forum is that the overwhelming majority of SAers are very intelligent, conscientous, and just possessing a slew of good qualities. I don't know whether this is due to the amount of self-introspection that we've had because of loneliness, or because this "disorder" carries an unknown blessing with it. 
But don't let anyone put you down, not even yourself. 
The world is a better place through your presence.

*group hug*


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah, I noticed that too. SAS is full of kind, smart & beautiful people with amazing personalities. That's why I like it here so much. 

:group


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I agree. I think we are gifted in many ways. I'm glad I found this place because you are all a great group to talk with. :group


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I agree. I feel like we're kind of a community. It was not always like this. But I"m really lucky to be exposed to all the smart, sensitive and patient people here. Ooh ooh, I left out creative.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I agree as well.

(group hug)

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Actually, you all suck. I am Superior! Bwa ha ha!

(OK, maybe I'm just uncomfortable with group hugs. Even virtual ones that only require looking at an image of circles with arms around each other. :lol )


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

How about a group can of beans upside yo head boy? That make you feel betta?


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

SASites are some of the only people I can trust.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

...only if there is an emoticon for that scene.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

:kiss 

:cuddle 

:hug


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Scene: :steam 

Enemy: :kma 

Me: :x 

Enemy: :lol 

Scene: :twak 

Enemy: :cry 

Me: :evil


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

...huh?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Exactly.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow, your sig is amazing.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

If you're referring to mine, I like it a lot.

Although maybe you're referring to FC's "HOORAY FOR BALLS!"


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

I've no idea who you're referring to, and either way it doesn't sound very intelligent. :troll 

But butterflies, yes....... A lot of quotes use butterflies as a metaphor..... Insects have a lot to do with humans I guess....


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

FC = FairleighCalm

Hey FC, I think you have a critic. :lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

No, she and I are mutual fans,


----------



## leavemealone158 (Nov 23, 2007)

awww, wow. This post just made my bad day good. I love ya all.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Actually, you all suck. I am Superior! Bwa ha ha!
> 
> (OK, maybe I'm just uncomfortable with group hugs. Even virtual ones that only require looking at an image of circles with arms around each other. :lol )


.......aha!! The truth comes out, Ardrum  
:b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> How about a group can of beans upside yo head boy? That make you feel betta?


LMFAO, FC! :lol

I love it!

And I hope no one is dissing the Hooray for Balls metaphor. It really is an intelligent statement, you just had to be there for the original conversation to understand. oke


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

I agree wholeheartedly! I'm so glad I came across this site. :yes. :hug


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

I think i was a gifted child, and still am gifted. But unfortunately i cant share it qith anyone.... If i didnt have SA and depresssion, id be ****ibg amazing... And that thought is so depressing....i could be so much.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

It doesn't matter how "gifted" you are. It matters how gifted you are in comparison to others with similar gifts. If you are "gifted", but others are yet more so, it means little.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

good theory. I think im gifted because along with all the anxiety, i actually, instead of having a conversation with the student next to me, id have a conversation with the teacher. Ive always felt older than i actually am. If i didnt have SA id still do all these things that my other peers wouldnt. My grades would be really good, id be really funny and make my peers laugh, and id do so many other things. Id take full advantage of college and go to all the events and stuff. 

Id pursue my interests, and that would be amazing. But its something i cant do with SA. I would probably have professors that i could be friends with. If i didnt have SA, id take control of the class room, if it was an interesting topic. Then i would be able to make people think in new ways....damn...life would be so awesome.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It just ain't normal for a three-year-old to read to his own preschool class! 
....and to think that SA has hindered me all these years.


----------



## justagirl9 (Jun 13, 2010)

I was told all of the time that I was oh so smart as a little kid just cuz I got good grades. It makes it even more depressing that I'm not a doctor or something now. Plus when I manage to work a retail job for a while my parents get so happy about it but I just feel like 'you're excited about this?', this isn't what you wanted for me.


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm dubious as to my gifts, but I do agree that the people on here seem to possess a type of awareness that many people do not have and probably should have. Now it's just channeling it in a positive direction that we need to work at.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hey, you don't have to tell me. my kazoo playing gets me all kinds of groupies.


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

Of course I am! :yes


----------



## beatlesgirl (Nov 19, 2010)

I totally noticed that people here actually think properly not like other general forums I've joined. They tend to get angry and quarrel on forums over little things, and I've noticed some of them speak like so weird! 

Here, everyone I've spoke to or replied me on threads are so kind, smart and logical. Some with wicked sense of humor too! 

I love you guys :} :love :kiss


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

This forum is incredibly supportive. I have made many friends so far, despite only being here for less than a month. People on this site are kind and empathetic. I think we all feel the need to help one another.


----------



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

As a new member, I'm glad to see that this is true and am I'm happy to be part of such a loving community.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I'd like what you're on.


----------



## james25 (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm very good at putting on a false front. Perhaps I'm gifted in that sense.


----------



## Jack of Spades (Jan 2, 2011)

:group


----------



## arronax (Jun 13, 2011)

I was diagnosed as gifted when I was a young boy, I even went to summer camps for gifted children, where I was bullied like anywhere else...
"Giftedness" isn't just about grasping abstract concepts, memorizing and computing quicker. It also means being highly sensitive, idealistic with high standards for oneself and others.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

King Moonracer said:


> I think i was a gifted child, and still am gifted. But unfortunately i cant share it qith anyone.... If i didnt have SA and depresssion, id be ****ibg amazing... And that thought is so depressing....i could be so much.


I had to respond to this one with a quote:

"The most important thing is not what you do, but what the act of doing that does to you."


----------



## Sosay (Oct 30, 2010)

ShyFX said:


> SAS is full of kind, smart & beautiful people with amazing personalities. That's why I like it here so much. :group


I agree! I'm happy to be here, with all of you! :group


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

no one needs to tell me i'm gifted. i'm smarter than anyone here :boogie


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

thx for the compliment! (And I appreciate the group hug! :group)


----------



## spidercentz (Jun 17, 2011)

You're right, I am intelligent. Now if only I could apply that intelligence in social situation.


----------



## spidercentz (Jun 17, 2011)

Vishnu said:


> no one needs to tell me i'm gifted. i'm smarter than anyone here :boogie


Yeah, me and him are the smartestest guys here!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Im Not That Great


----------

